# Egg Freezing



## dbdbdb (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,
I'm going to IVI in Valencia, Spain for egg freezing.
Did anyone have any experience with them?...
Thanks!!!


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there

I don't have any experience with them, but really good luck!  My sister has been having her eggs frozen at the LIster and she is so pleased that she's doing it.  I really hope it goes well.

Good luck!  Harris zxxx


----------

